# Some things I should know?



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello! I'm Logan, and ten months ago, I found out what a hedgehog is (BoyOhBoy. Was I missing out?!). They are so cool, and seem so sweet, and really interesting! I've been working myself to death to get enough money to afford a hedgie, and a cage, and things of sorts. I've had 5 hamsters(Not at once :shock: ) And I know, a little about small animals. I've read SOOOO MANY forums, from this website I feel like I'm educated! Lol. Well my question is, what are some things I should know, or need that are needed to have a hedgie? Or even things you wish someone told you!(Please be positive) I have picked a breeder too! No petstore hedgie. I know some of the things such as wheel, and mealies(LOL. I love some of the stories about meal worms! I about died when I read one, about blowing them everywhere! LOL.) and foods, and stuff, that is needed! What are somethings you got your hedgie, that it really enjoyed/enjoys? And really post anything!(Links/Pictures. etc.) I'm so curious! I wanna be over prepared! Lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Just read, read, read. When you are not working yourself to death, read all the threads here. Buy a wheel from Larry T., use fleece material for cage liners, be prepared to get pooped on a bunch and clean the poopy wheel and get pooped on again. Have a little savings fund for the vet, just in case. They are alergic (deathly) to tea tree/melaleuca (i gave my oil away just so I wouldn't have it in the house). Have everything ready to go when you bring your little guy/gal home. Did I mention to read?!?


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

DO you think it'd be a good idea to read? :lol: I will read though, and I am. and I have some money for the vet saved up too. I work with 2,3, and 4 year olds, I'm use to bites, and being pooped and peed on! Thanks, so much for the help. Do hedgehogs bite hard btw?


----------



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

they bite like a needle poking your skin. they will make you go ouch but they dont hurt that much.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

darkestz said:


> they bite like a needle poking your skin. they will make you go ouch but they dont hurt that much.


I think that depends on the hog and why they're biting? Annabelle has bit me, my bf and our vet. No one was impressed and it HURT like !#@$#@%. Not to discourage you from hedgies but it can be extraordinarily painful :evil:

Welcome to HHC


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha :lol: . It was a dumb question, all animals bite, and trust me. I still live with my parents, and them telling me, I could get a cell phone, hasn't even made me change my mind! Lol. I think they are so cute!... Too cute, especially the babies! And thanks for the welcome. Do you have a favourite, kind of food for your hedgie, and how old is she?


----------



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah it really depends on your hedgehog too, back when i was treating him for a wound while I was away he bit me, didnt really hurt much :lol: Besides, their main defense is the quills, they bite only if they're agitated too much.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Like you, I read everything I could before getting a hedgie. That's wonderful!
I found out that there's a difference in knowing it & KNOWING it. :lol: I mean, even though you may know what to expect, it's still completely different when you experience it for the first time.
You will question yourself & that's alright.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This topic has tons of info about various cat foods and their protein/fat ratios and all that. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 I know it can be really confusing when it comes to picking out the right foods! If you like, you can print the lists out and take them with you to your local pet store. I'm not sure where you're located, but most stores seem to carry at least a few of the better brands. 

Welcome to HHC, though! This place has so much great information, I've learned so much since I discovered it! It sounds like you are well on your way to becoming a great hedgie owner!

Also, just an FYI about the biting (from someone who knows far too well :? ): Hedgies have a full set of teeth, and when they bite, it really can hurt! My hedgie will bite most things you put near his mouth - he doesn't bite because he's agitated, just because he's curious. Other than that he's as sweet as can be. So, I pretty much just keep my fingers away from his mouth whenever I can. Annabelle is right - me, my bf, my vet, and MANY of my friends and relatives can confirm it! :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

@PJM: Yeah, I really kinda wanna be like "Oh I read about that! That's normal!" Than being like "SHE JUST LICKED ME, AND IS FOAMING AT THE MOUTH AND LICKING HERSELF. DID I GIVE HER RABIES!? :shock: ". Lol. I would do that. I'm someone that would do that, and everyone on the forum would go "Is she stupid? Or just stupid?" :lol: 

@cylaura: Thanks about the cat foods! I was talking to my breeder, and asked her what would be the best, and she said Authority cat foods(If you've heard of it?). I live in North Carolina! And I'm hoping to be a good hedgie owner, I mean I'm probably the youngest on the forum! :lol: But I am trying to be responsible, and as lame as this sounds, I gathered up about 200$ and wrote a list on items the hegdehog needs(Cage, fleeces, food, water food dish wheel etc.) I hope I'm a good owner, and me being so young, I would have plenty of time for my hedgie, I would take it with me to most places, I mean in a carrier, when I could, and hold her, as much as possible, I chose a name for her too, my best friend and I did actually ( Claira Lashay, Weird right?) :lol: . But I'm going to keep reading on things on this site, because it never hurts to know a little more, and I swear, I will NEVER EVER EVER get tired of the cute little hedgie fayces.

You guiz has cyoot hedgies too :3


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> I would take it with me to most places, I mean in a carrier, when I could, and hold her, as much as possible3


Moving around a lot can stress hedgies out. I don't know what you mean by taking her most places, but you don't want to be taking her everywhere with you... She'd be quite happy staying in her home. If you are going away for a week or so, it's easier to leave her home and have someone keep an eye on her. Again, I don't know what you mean by taking her everywhere, but you don't want to be taking her literally, everywhere. Hedgies can get sit from being in the car and have motion sickness. You'd have to worry about her getting to cold or to hot. If it was windy out, you wouldn't want to have her out. You don't want her to feel any drafts.

As for holding her as much as possible, again, I don't know what you mean by this, but... During the day, you need to leave her alone. She will not be happy if you keep waking her up. You're in school (I hope), so if you turned her light on at 8:00 AM, it'd have to stay on until 8:00 PM - 10 PM. You do NOT want to keep waking her up during this time. Most hedgies take an hour or so to wake up once their light gets turned off. So depending on how young you are/what time you go to bed, you might not get any time with her. Hedgies are nocturnal (sleep during the day), and you cannot change that.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't mean literal take her everywhere :lol: , or most places, but some places. I go to petsmart, I would have to say every few weeks, so I mean every now and then.( Not all the time. I have read on here, how hedgies get sick, from car rides, and different things like that, and it's stressed so much about how hot or cold they need to be.) I've seen some people/users go outside for short times, I would enjoy that, I already have a play pen ( I had a sugar glider) and we used to go outside once every week. Well, where I am, I wake up at 5:00 A.M, and leave my house, at 6:52A.M for the bus, and I come home at 2:40P.M(So yes I go to school :lol: ) I know you can't change the sleeping schedule, (Like I mentioned before I've had many hamsters, and I don't claim they're the same, but they have similarities such as being nocturnal) I had actual two hamsters that oddly enough, began to change their sleeping schedule on their own, (gradually) to mine! And I didn't have anything to do with it. I know for fact handling your hedgie is a big part of how they act to hands, and how their attitude is. My breeder told me, "Depending on how much you hold your hedgie, will depend on how it acts!" And I'm sure no one wants a completely shy hedgie, that is scared of hands, and reacts in a defensive manner, when you aren't trying to hurt it.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> @cylaura: Thanks about the cat foods! I was talking to my breeder, and asked her what would be the best, and she said Authority cat foods(If you've heard of it?). I live in North Carolina! And I'm hoping to be a good hedgie owner, I mean I'm probably the youngest on the forum! :lol: But I am trying to be responsible, and as lame as this sounds, I gathered up about 200$ and wrote a list on items the hegdehog needs(Cage, fleeces, food, water food dish wheel etc.) I hope I'm a good owner, and me being so young, I would have plenty of time for my hedgie, I would take it with me to most places, I mean in a carrier, when I could, and hold her, as much as possible, I chose a name for her too, my best friend and I did actually ( Claira Lashay, Weird right?) :lol: . But I'm going to keep reading on things on this site, because it never hurts to know a little more, and I swear, I will NEVER EVER EVER get tired of the cute little hedgie fayces.
> 
> You guiz has cyoot hedgies too :3


Hello to a fellow North Carolinian! There are a couple more of us on here as well, so we're well-respresented. Maybe one day we'll have to have a meet-up! :lol:

Anyways, it sounds like you're doing all the right things and are very responsible! Keep reading and I'm sure you'll learn even more. And when you do get your hedgie, make sure you post LOTS of pictures!! It's pretty much a requirement.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I admire the way you are working for the money to buy your own little hedgie and reading so much about his/her care. You will certainly appreciate your little one on his/her arrival!!!


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky, Scribbles only nibbles us if he finds food flavors on our hands, nothing like you guys describe. Lucky for sure


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

cylaura said:


> xiwishtoloveyou said:
> 
> 
> > @cylaura: Thanks about the cat foods! I was talking to my breeder, and asked her what would be the best, and she said Authority cat foods(If you've heard of it?). I live in North Carolina! And I'm hoping to be a good hedgie owner, I mean I'm probably the youngest on the forum! :lol: But I am trying to be responsible, and as lame as this sounds, I gathered up about 200$ and wrote a list on items the hegdehog needs(Cage, fleeces, food, water food dish wheel etc.) I hope I'm a good owner, and me being so young, I would have plenty of time for my hedgie, I would take it with me to most places, I mean in a carrier, when I could, and hold her, as much as possible, I chose a name for her too, my best friend and I did actually ( Claira Lashay, Weird right?) :lol: . But I'm going to keep reading on things on this site, because it never hurts to know a little more, and I swear, I will NEVER EVER EVER get tired of the cute little hedgie fayces.
> ...


THAT. SOUNDS. AHMAZINNNNNNNNNNG! I live near Charlotte, if I'm aloud to say that :? . A meet up would be fun! Lol. I will post tons! I'm very competitive, and after seeing everyone elses pictures, it makes me want to dress up like a hedgehog, and try to be cute! :lol:



shetland said:


> I admire the way you are working for the money to buy your own little hedgie and reading so much about his/her care. You will certainly appreciate your little one on his/her arrival!!!


Wowow. Thank you soo much I try to be responsible, and I have a lot of respect for animals too. And I know, and understand that they need care, and attention, so why not give it your all? Lol.


----------

